# How to get a red texas?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i was told that you would get a red texas but breeding a texas male with a red devil female is this correct? If not what do you do to get red texas babys? Not like the Super red texas's just normals


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

RT and SRT have the same parents, some of the batch fades, those are SRT, some of the batch doesnt, those are normal RT

the most common way to breed RT/SRT is by using a male carpintis and a female King Kong Parrot, if you use a female red devil that is OK, but your fish will have an undesirable long body, the KKp will eliminate all the fry from having a long body.

you do realize that a normal RT just looks like a GT right?

Red Texas = Unfaded (like a Green Texas)
Super Red Texas = Faded (Orange like a Red Devil)


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm i dont realy get what your saying to some point so i should breed a king kong parret with a texas? Is it bad with a long body? Thx for the info


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ooh, sorry, didn't explain myself very well, or in this case the good qualities of a SRT/RT

you will want to breed for:

- Shorter/thicker body
- dark red color
- strong pearls
- big nuchal hump

that is why I recommend a KKP over a RD, as the KKP will give you the thick body

I also recommend looking for one of those highly selectively bred carpintis with the big nuchal hump, to get the gene.

so in conclusion, you will want:

-A big Male Green Texas with a large nuchal hump (the bigger the better)
-A medium sized KKP (about 4" or so, just smaller then the GT) with a nice dark orange/red color

good luck. expect to cull a lot of fry with deformities though.


----------

